# Some pictures of the calves



## Pure Country (Feb 3, 2009)

This is Little Man(r) and Zeus. Zeus' mama is Nutmeg, our other red cow, who was shown and always placed.  Behind them are some of the older ones, mamas included.  The majority have been shown.  The red on is Natalie.  She has been shown and always placed in her classes.  





The closest one, who's face you can't see that well, is Long Lashes.  My daughter came up with that.  He has the longest lashes.  She is trying to figure out a good name for him. The one in the middle is Zoey.  She was born just before Christmas.  She was named after Zoey in the comics Baby Blues.  The other is Abigail.  She was born on Halloween day.  She was named after Abby on NCIS.  




Magnum is the one on the left.  He is the only one we have that is homozygous black.  Quincy is the other.  Quincy's mama is Natalie.  He was named Troubadour but my daughter wanted to save that name.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 3, 2009)

Nice cattle. I love the coloring of Magnum!


----------



## wynedot55 (Feb 3, 2009)

you have a fine looking set of calves there.id love to see some pics of your cows.


----------



## Pure Country (Feb 3, 2009)

As soon as I can get some good pictures of them,  I will post pictures.   They have to see what you are doing.  The majority are halter broke since they were shown.  We have a few that aren't.  If they don't know you, they usually won't come to you.  Natalie and Nutmeg love to get hugs.  We have had Nutmeg since she was a weanling.  She is 5 now.   

Magnum is shedding his baby coat and will soon be a nice shiney black.  They were all born black and then got their winter baby coat and now are changing again.  They are all beginning to look the same and I am having a hard time trying to remember who is who.  It's just about time to start halter breaking them as a few of them are going to be shown.

ETA:  Natalie is the one Shannon is sitting on in my avatar.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 3, 2009)

We have a cow named Natalie too. She is a holstein/jersey cross.


----------



## wynedot55 (Feb 3, 2009)

let me guess kitty miss peanut named her.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 3, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> let me guess kitty miss peanut named her.


No, I did.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Feb 3, 2009)

Those calves are sure cute..

Is that red cow "hiding" in the first pic a limousin?  By the colour around her eyes she's telling me she is...


----------



## wynedot55 (Feb 3, 2009)

i think they are all reg limos.


----------



## Pure Country (Feb 4, 2009)

Yes, they are all reg. Limousins.  

They are a lot of fun.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Feb 5, 2009)

Pure Country said:
			
		

> Yes, they are all reg. Limousins.
> 
> They are a lot of fun.


Oh jeeze, should've looked at your signature before asking.

Stupid me    My apologies...


----------



## wynedot55 (Feb 5, 2009)

we all do those things no sweat.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 5, 2009)

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> Pure Country said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've gotten so I usually overlook the sigs.


----------



## Pure Country (Feb 6, 2009)

LOL.


----------



## m.holloway (Feb 9, 2009)

not to be picky pure country, but i like red cow the best.good pic's :/


----------



## Pure Country (Feb 10, 2009)

I agree.  I like the red ones best.


----------

